# Any room for a Father & son 6/16?



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I know it's short notice but was wondering if anyone has any room for my 13 year old son and I to crew on this Saturday 6/16? Willing to travel anywhere from Sabine to Freeport, or a little further if needed.


----------

